
The End of the NSA's ‘About’ Searches Is Just the Beginning - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/04/end-nsas-about-searches-just-beginning
======
Neliquat
''NSA does not have the ability at this time to stop collecting ‘about’
information without losing some other important data''

Uh huh.

